# Warum spielt ihr eigentlich Rom statt Wow



## rocketmann (25. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffies schreibt einfach rein warum ihr Rom spielt statt Wow. Man gibt doch bestimmt genau so viel aus wie in Wow oder noch mehr.


----------



## Pyrodimi (25. August 2010)

Aus dem selbe Grund warum manche Lotro und nicht WoW, oder AoC und nicht WoW, oder Counterstrike und nicht WoW ...(liste fortsetzen mit millionen anderer Spiele und nicht WoW)
spielen....


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (25. August 2010)

rocketmann schrieb:


> Man gibt doch bestimmt genau so viel aus wie in Wow oder noch mehr.



So ich denk mal ich bekomme gleich wieder aufn Sack von paar Leuten , aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man muss für RoM mehr ausgeben als für WoW.
Außer du willst dein halbes Leben opfern um soviel Gold zufarmen womit du dir Diamanten kaufen kannst.

Und mal ne kleine Frage , wieso nur RoM statt WoW...es gibt auch noch andere MMOs ?


----------



## rocketmann (25. August 2010)

DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:


> So ich denk mal ich bekomme gleich wieder aufn Sack von paar Leuten , aber egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das stimmt schon dann eben alle Mmos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zufrieden?


----------



## Nahemis (25. August 2010)

Ich spiele Aion statt WoW, weil mir vieles in Wow nicht gefällt und mir Aion mehr Spass macht. 
WoW ist zwar der Marktführer, was ja aber nicht heißt, das es auch für mich das beste Spiel ist. 
Geschmecker sind da ja auch verschieden.

Mir macht es nichts aus, wenn ein mmo nicht so "perfekt" ist. Mmo´s wachsen mit der Zeit und mir muss das Grundgerüsst des Spiels zusagen und das ist für mich bei Aion besser als bei WoW.

Noch ein wichtiger Punkt ist die Community und da würde ich gerne Onlinewelten zitieren:

" _Ein großer Nachteil von WoW ist die riesige, anonyme Community, die eher schreit und schimpft als freundlich oder hilfsbereit miteinander umzugehen. Und daran geben wir ihr noch nicht einmal die Schuld. Denn Anonymität und die Leichtigkeit in ihr unterzutauchen verleitet viele dazu, den einfachen Weg zu wählen und beispielsweise nach ein paar Schimpfworten die Gruppe und die Instanz einfach zu verlassen. Was soll's? Es kennt mich eh keiner und man sieht sich ja sowieso nicht wieder. Immerhin sind wir einer von elf Millionen. 
Resümierend wäre diese Anonymität der für uns einzige Grund mit diesem Spiel kein siebtes Jahr zu verbringen. "_


----------



## Ehnoah (25. August 2010)

ich wollte mit RoM anfangen aber das ist einfach zu Teuer das Spiel


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (25. August 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> ich wollte mit RoM anfangen aber das ist einfach zu Teuer das Spiel



Stimme dir zu 100% zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietrich (25. August 2010)

rocketmann schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies schreibt einfach rein warum ihr Rom spielt statt Wow. Man gibt doch bestimmt genau so viel aus wie in Wow oder noch mehr.



Ich hab mit WoW aufgehört, weil ich nicht mehr die Zeit hatte im High End Conntent mitzuspielen. Zumindest nicht auf dem Level, wie ich es von mir erwarte.
Die Community (ausserhalb der Gilde und des Freundeskreises) gab mir dann die letzten Argumente um mit WoW endgültig aufzuhören.
Sowas abartiges und unsoziales gibt es glaub ich in keiner anderen Gaming Community.

Da ich aber gerne zocke und da halt auch gelgentlich etwas Zeit für finde, hab ich mir mal so ein paar andere F2P Spiele angesehen und
jetzt spiele ich seit ca. 3-4 Monaten ROM.

Wirklich nette Community. Sowas hab ich bis jetzt in noch keinem anderen MMORPG gefunden. Sei es F2P oder P2P.
Natürlich gibt es nette Menschen auch in anderen Spielen, aber dort gehen sie einfach in der Masse unter.

Bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen Euro in das Spiel gesteckt!
Ich kann DaRkHeLLBoY95s Argumente aber auch verstehen. Wer wirklich etwas erreichen möchte in ROM und vorne mitspielen 
möchte, muss Geld in das Spiel stecken! Die unterschiede, zwischen den Leuten die viele Dias kaufen und denen die das nicht machen,
sind wirklich extrem. Klar, man kann eigentlich alles auch nur durch spielen errreichen, aber das steht in keinem Zeitverhältniss.

Da ich den Anspruch aber nicht habe, werde ich einfach nur alle paar Monate ein paar Dias kaufen.
Man möchte ja die Entwickler unterstützen.

MfG


----------



## Syndry (25. August 2010)

Ich spiele RoM gerade weil es kostenlos ist.

Wie man im Offi Forum von RoM nachlesen kann haben gerade die Leute die viel Geld in das Spiel stecken im Endgame keinen Spaß mehr weil overpowert.
Mit den Ingame pimp möglichkeiten kommt man bei weitem aus um jede Ini und jedes Gebiet in einer Gruppe zu bewältigen.
Ist das Ego aber sehr groß und muß jeden HP und DPS punkt hinterhetzen oder unbedingt in einem MMO Game alle Inis Solo schaffen ja dann wird es schon sehr teuer das kann man nicht abstreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ansonsten hat es ein nettes PvE, sieht gut aus, die Leute sind nett zumindes die ich kenne, und viele möglichkeiten neben denn normalen Questen und Ini gerenne.


----------



## HorstFeratu (26. August 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> ich wollte mit RoM anfangen aber das ist einfach zu Teuer das Spiel



Seltsam, bis jetzt MUSSTE ich kein Geld ausgeben......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








"teuer,"


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. August 2010)

Ich find Warhammer Online toll... Ich spiele meist so 1-2 Monate WoW und dann wieder 1-2 Monate War... Bis es mir jeweils langweilig wird... Und GW2 rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beoyosel (27. August 2010)

Ich spiele WoW, aber zurzeit ist es einfach nur LW, ROM sagt mir auh nicht wirklich zu da mir die Story zu lw ist. Ich spiele zurzeit meist CSS oder s4 Leauge.


----------



## Garlina (30. August 2010)

Ich bin von WoW zu RoM gewechselt, weil in WoW die Community versagt hat. Alles ging nur noch um irgendwelche Pixel Items und darum, wer im Itemlevelscore ganz oben stand ..... das spielerische können des Menschen hinter den Pixeln, wurde überhaupt nicht mehr einbezogen .... viele meiner Ingame-Bekannten haben dann aufgehört zu spielen und es war dann einfach nicht mehr so nett wie in den 4 Jahren zuvor. Dafür bezahle ich keine 12 Euro im Monat und dann bin ich zu RoM umgezogen .... Dort habe ich eine nette Community gefunden und kann wenn ich mag Geld investieren und wenn ich mal keine Lust habe auch gar nix .... Unsere Gilde arbeitet nach dem Motto *Alles kann, nichts muss* soll heißen, jeder kann das Spiel für sich so entwickeln wie er möchte .... wenn er gern schnell groß werden möchte, dann soll er viel Geld oder Zeit investieren ..... wenn er im normalen Mittelfeld mitmachen möchte, dann zahlt er ca. 10 € im Monat und wenn er das ganze langsamer machen möchte als das Mittelfeld, dann geht das auch ohne Geld und meißt bekommt derjenige dann auch gepimpte abgelegte Items von den großen :-) 

Für mich steht und fällt ein Spiel mit der Community und ich bin auch gern bereit, für mein Hobby Geld auszugeben und ich bin der Meinung, wer kostenlos spielen will, kann nicht erwarten, genauso viel und genauso schnell zu erreichen wie die Leute die dafür bezahlen. Wenn ich in eine Kneipe gehe und nur 2 Euro mithabe und mein Gegenüber hat 4 Euro, dann bekommt der wohl auch das größere Bier oder? :-) 

Eine Parallele gibt es zu WoW und zwar sind die Leute die in WoW viel Zeit haben ganz schnell am Endcontent angelangt und langweilen sich bis zum nächsten Addon und in RoM sind die Leute mit viel Zeit oder viel investiertem Geld auch ganz schnell am Endconten und warten heulend auf den nächsten Patch. :-) 

In Runes kann jeder selber für sich entscheiden, was und wie schnell er es erreichen möchte und was er bereit ist dafür zu investieren sei es Zeit oder Geld.


----------



## Terlian (30. August 2010)

Bei manchen Aussagen frage ich mich immer, ob da irgendwo die Herren in Schwarz hinter den armen RoM Spielern stehen, und sie dazu zwingen Geld auszugeben...
vielleicht ist es aber auch ein eingebautes Blitzdingens...
oder einfach nur der eingebildete Zwang "vorne", wo auch immer das bei einem sich *dauernd verändernden* MMO sein mag, "mit" zu spielen.

Zum Thema.

*WoW* ist einfach zum Kindergarten mutiert, das Spiel an sich ist in Ordnung, die Mitspieler aber zu 99% nicht.
Daran wird auch das Katastrophen Addon nichts ändern, das Geld kann man sich eigentlich direkt sparen.

*WAR* ist mehr warten als bekriegen.
Man wartet auf die Gildenmitglieder um endlich Instanzen machen zu können...
Man wartet auf seine Stammgruppe um endlich Szenarien spielen zu können...
Man wartet auf seine Kriegstruppe um endlich oRvR betreiben zu können...
Man wartet auf die restlichen Ressourcen um endlich in den Länder der Toten durch die Gräber zu rennen, oder eben das Luftschiff mal wieder runter zu holen...

*RoM* ist da zum einen einen ganzen Tick erwachsener, der Anteil der Kleinkinder hält sich in Grenzen.
PvP lässt man einfach von vorne herein links liegen, und spielt so lange vor sich hin, wie es einem Spaß macht.
Es entwickelt sich immer weiter, und sofern man nebenher mal etwas spielen will, ist es an sich genau richtig.
Bisher keine großen Gelder investiert und das wird auch so bleiben, wer sich zu mehr "zwingen" lässt, der sollte wohl ernsthaft einen Besuch bei den Herren und Damen in Weiß in Betracht ziehen, anstatt vor dem PC zu sitzen und MMOs zu spielen...

*StarTrek online*
Unendliche Weiten... [Ladebildschirm]... _unendliche Weiten_... [Ladebildschirm]... *unendliche Weiten?*... [Ladebildschirm]...
Kämpfe im Weltraum sind ok, Kämpfe am Boden einfach nur zum Kotzen. Bisherige Verlauf, man positioniert sich recht gut, man stellt vielleicht einen Phaserturm, der erst Schuss fällt... wildes Chaos folgt, man hackt einfach wild auf der Tastatur rum, bis die Gegner im Dreck liegen.

*Herr der Ringe online*
Sehr schön gestaltetes Spiel, Community ist auch in Ordnung, im Moment genau das Richtige um abends ein wenig zu spielen.
Spielt sich alles ein wenig ruhiger, da die Fertigkeiten zum Teil nicht sofort ausgelöst werden, ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber spielt sich nach einer Weile ganz nett.
Klassen sind auch nett gestaltet und sehr unterschiedlich zu spielen, fühlt sich alles ziemlich rund und stimmig an.
Monsterspiel bisher nur kurz rein geschaut, sieht auch interessant aus, aber ist nicht so mein Fall.
Umbau zu "F2P" sehe ich relativ gelassen entgegen, in knapp 2 Wochen ist man da auch etwas schlauer...

Unterm Strich, muss jeder selbst wissen wo er spielt und wofür er Geld ausgibt.


----------



## PvE-Hardy (30. August 2010)

@ beoyosel s4-league ftw yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Zur Topic weils fun macht und ich ohne money so 0-2 stunden am tag spiele(meistens s4 darum bleibts auf der strecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und nach einiger zeit trotzdem im pve gut mitspielen kann,ok bin erst 37 nach 2 mons aber des is mir egal .Hauptsache Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trorg (30. August 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> " _Ein großer Nachteil von WoW ist die riesige, anonyme Community, die eher schreit und schimpft als freundlich oder hilfsbereit miteinander umzugehen. Und daran geben wir ihr noch nicht einmal die Schuld. Denn Anonymität und die Leichtigkeit in ihr unterzutauchen verleitet viele dazu, den einfachen Weg zu wählen und beispielsweise nach ein paar Schimpfworten die Gruppe und die Instanz einfach zu verlassen. Was soll's? Es kennt mich eh keiner und man sieht sich ja sowieso nicht wieder. Immerhin sind wir einer von elf Millionen.
> Resümierend wäre diese Anonymität der für uns einzige Grund mit diesem Spiel kein siebtes Jahr zu verbringen. "_



Ein Blick ins Aion Forum und man sieht das die Aion Com der WoW Com im nichts nachsteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist halt so, wo es PvP gibt ist das geflame immer groß weil PvP die Roxxortypen anzieht wie n Haufen Scheiße die Fliegen.
Also für Aion zu werben indem man sagt das in WoW zuviel geflamt wird ist sehr gewagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headsprung (31. August 2010)

ich spiele auch RoM okay wenn man im highcontent level ist und der rest der gilde low ist is klar man langweilt sich aber wenn man schon hoch ist und und die andeeren low sind und denen hilft macht es am meisten spaß das kenn ich aus meiner gilde wir laufen jetzt obwohl mit sehr vielen wipes auch mal sehr höhe innis ^^ solange comunity stimmt =D bei wow kenn ich macht jemand ein fehler kommt es zum chaos und alle brüllen rum weil der eine was falsch macht das kapier ich nicht =/


----------



## Nahemis (31. August 2010)

Trorg schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Blick ins Aion Forum und man sieht das die Aion Com der WoW Com im nichts nachsteht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube du hast nicht verstanden was ich meine. Ich habe nicht das Forum gemeint.

In Aion mit Gruppen zu spielen ist um einiges freundlicher als in WoW. Da wird man nicht aus der Ini gekickt oder wird schief angekuckt wenn man nicht full Epic hat.
Es läuft um einiges entspanner in einer Instanz ab. Es gibt auch noch TS für Instanzen und auch "bitte" und "danke" ist ganz normal.


----------



## Beldara (31. August 2010)

Also ich bin nun zu Rom gewechelt weil wow einfach zu langweilig geworden ist. Jedesmal dass selbe neues add on kommt raus schnell auf´s höchste level bringen. dann die beste ausrüstung beschaffen und man sieht immer gleich aus wie jeder andere hexer magier ect auch und dann wirds wieder langweilig farmen raiden farmen raiden und immer dass selbe. bei rom ist dass ein wenig anderes man kann seinen char ganz nach seinem geschmack machen und man sieht nicht gleich aus man gibt die persöhnliche note. mal sehn wie es mit wow weiter geht vielleicht mache ich weiter vielleicht auch nicht es kommen ja noch andere spiele wie star wars und diablo.


----------



## Terlian (1. September 2010)

Sofern man Wert auf ein nettes Aussehen legt, dann ist man bei HdRo gar nicht so verkehrt, man kann neben der eigentlichen Ausrüstungen - sobald man 1 Charakter auf 20 hat - noch 2 weitere Ausrüstung Sets mit "Zierwerk" zusammen stellen und diese mit einem Klick direkt anzeigen lassen.
Weitere Charakter können dann sogar Zierwerk direkt ab Stufe 1 tragen, also wird man dort wohl relativ selten Spieler in ein und der selben Ausrüstung rum laufen sehen.


----------



## Loomie (1. September 2010)

hey,

also meiner meinung nach ist die community fast überall gleich
aber das liegt nicht unbedingt am spiel sondern am menschen
leider ist die mehrheit so, dass sie immer besser, toller, größer
und schneller sein muss als andere, 
wenn einem jedoch solche dinge egal sind ist eigentlich alles ok...

...aber auch nur eigentlich, weil "haha schau dich an noob" usw
einem noch den letzten nerv nehmen
ich hatte versucht immer freundlich zu bleiben, 
nun hab ich aufgehört *wink mit dem zaunpfahl*

(auch wenn ich etwas zu sehr ins detail gehe und das eigentlich in ein thema gehört, "warum hört man mit wow auf" mach ich mal weiter)

meine liebste zeit in wow war eigentlich BC
es kam noch etwas auf skill an und ich für meinen teil war in einer netten
raid community, in der auch neue wussten wie man sich benimmt

DANN kam wotlk
und die stimmung drückte sich
nicht nur, dass viele neuerungen dazu kamen
nun wurde man auch noch von jüngeren
als causal beschimpft, em... früher hat man doch immer die nerds ausgelacht
naja zeiten ändern sich

*blah keks erzähl - lebensgeschichte*

dann hörte ich mit wow auf und dachte an ein neues spiel
aber welches?
naja rom kam mir da grade recht und wie schon gesagt wurde
es kann muss aber nicht unbedingt etwas kosten
mal davon abgesehen, dass rom mich völlig in meiner wow welt verwirrt hat
hab ich nach diesem versuch vollkommen mit mmo´s aufgehört 
da (siehe oben community-kekse, immer gleich usw).

ich könnt jetzt noch 10 seiten darüber schreiben was ich über mmo´s an sich denke und was genau ich von wow halte, aber ich glaub es wär nicht soooo gut das ganze dann in einem forum von einer mmo-community zu posten^^

also mein fazit ist, dass rom aufgrund einer kleineren community ein angenehmes spiel ist, schwarze schafe gibt es aber auch hier
ok, gut vom thema abgeglitten, herr lehrer wie war die frage?
ah ja genau
rom ist ein netter ersatz wenn man auf der flucht vor einer großen community ist und nicht unbedingt möchte muss man hier kein geld investieren und kann es einfach geniesen

lg *wink*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: mein post verwirrt mich selbst etwas...


----------



## Jaraxle74 (1. September 2010)

Ich Zocke ROM exakt bis zu dem Tag wo WOW cata kommt °^^
Aber bis dahin is in WOW nix los kein bock drauf nen 6ten l80 char hochzuleveln.
HDRO f2p hm hab hdro schonmal gezockt werd da sicher auch mal vorbeischauen von der Atmosphäre her gibts kein besseres MMO.

mFG


----------



## Rukosh (1. September 2010)

Beldara schrieb:


> Also ich bin nun zu Rom gewechelt weil wow einfach zu langweilig geworden ist. Jedesmal dass selbe neues add on kommt raus *schnell auf´s höchste level bringen. dann die beste ausrüstung beschaffen*...


Niemand schreibt dir vor schnell schnell von 70 auf 80 auf 85 zu leveln , dann bist du in meinen Augen selber Schuld , dass WoW dir keinen Spass mehr macht .
Ich habe vor einigen Tagen mit einem Freund neu angefangen , wir lesen uns alle Questexte richtig durch (zumal die relativ oft super sind^^) und genießen einfach das Spiel (spielen halt beide auf ganz aufgeschraubter Grafik) , machen zwischen durch Blödsinn (Wir sind fanatische Role-Player ,wir sind zur Zeit lvl 62 und haben uns ein Set gebaut womit man aussieht wie die Wachen von Sturmwind (die Hauptstadt der Menschen von Wacraft ,für die dies nicht wissen^^, klingt in Euren Augen vielleicht "komisch" , nunja wir versammeln Gildenmitglieder (die mitmachen wollen) in Sturmwind , legen unsere Role-Playing Ausrüstung an und ziehen durch die Länder Azeroths und "denken uns Szenarien" aus die wir selber beeinflussen wie wann und wo wir wollen . Ich muss sagen WoW hat mir so wie eben beschrieben so viel Spass gemacht wie noch nie =) 
Okay soviel von mir ,nimm es bitte nicht persönlich , ich hab versucht Kritik an DIR =) zu verüben

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Neben WoW spiel ich noch CoD : MW 2 , StarCraft II , Warcraft III ab und an mal Warhammer und bin ziemlich zufrieden =)
*Moment mal ich sollte schreiben wieso ich mit WoW aufgehört hab..mh egal , ich spiele noch nichtmal RoM.. o.O.o =)*


----------



## Dietrich (1. September 2010)

Rukosh schrieb:


> Niemand schreibt dir vor schnell schnell von 70 auf 80 auf 85 zu leveln , dann bist du in meinen Augen selber Schuld , dass WoW dir keinen Spass mehr macht .
> Ich habe vor einigen Tagen mit einem Freund neu angefangen , wir lesen uns alle Questexte richtig durch (zumal die relativ oft super sind^^) und genießen einfach das Spiel (spielen halt beide auf ganz aufgeschraubter Grafik) , machen zwischen durch Blödsinn (Wir sind fanatische Role-Player ,wir sind zur Zeit lvl 62 und haben uns ein Set gebaut womit man aussieht wie die Wachen von Sturmwind (die Hauptstadt der Menschen von Wacraft ,für die dies nicht wissen^^, klingt in Euren Augen vielleicht "komisch" , nunja wir versammeln Gildenmitglieder (die mitmachen wollen) in Sturmwind , legen unsere Role-Playing Ausrüstung an und ziehen durch die Länder Azeroths und "denken uns Szenarien" aus die wir selber beeinflussen wie wann und wo wir wollen .



Kannst du mir bitte mal die Items nennen, die man für das Wachen Set braucht? *hardcoreneed* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit* Habs selber gefunden! Wer suchet der findet!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Rukosh (2. September 2010)

Nochmal für die , die das Set selber gerne möchten und nicht wissen wie es heißt : "Stolz des Imperiums" (Die benötigten Setteile heißen "Imperiale ..."


----------



## xirasdurotan (3. September 2010)

also ich hatte auch schon wow gespielt allerdings war es sehr teuer und es gab einen zwang zu zahlen bei rom ist es nicht nötig die dias zu kaufen es bittet viele vorteile auserdem spielen einige meiner freunde rom und zusammen machts einfach mehr fun


----------



## Sanchie (3. September 2010)

Ich bin gut bei Hdro untergekommen und fühle mich dort auch wohl. Hab zuvor einen Monat WoW getestet und das hatte mir auch gereicht. Das Spiel ansich hat mir Spass gemacht aber die nervige Community war echt die Hölle. In Hdro ist die Gemeinschaft echt klasse und erwachsen. Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so, wenn bald free2play kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RoM hab ich auch mal getestet aber gefiel mir garnicht. Diese quietschbunte Grafik und billigen Soundeffekte, noch schlimmer als in WoW. Und dann noch dieser mangahafte Touch, ne danke. Als dann noch ein Spieler namens Schniedelwutz an mir vorbei lief, war meine Entscheidung getroffen. BLOSS WEG HIER! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind halt persönliche Eindrücke und jeder soll zocken was ihm Spass macht und wo er sich am wohlsten fühlt!


----------



## Thoor (19. September 2010)

Moin

Ich lad auch grade ROM runter da ich ein Spiel suche das mich zu nichts zwingt :> Wie hoch ist denn der Kaufdruck? (Bitte von erfahrenen ROM Spieler und nicht von WoW geblendeten Kinder...)

Inwieweit wird HDRO denn f2p? Hab da mal bis lvl 25 glvlt, also hab ich jetzt alle Addons nen Accunt aber kein "Abo" mehr... kann ich dann einfach meinen Account gratis reaktivieren oder wie?


----------



## Folkthing (20. September 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Ich spiele Aion statt WoW, weil mir vieles in Wow nicht gefällt und mir Aion mehr Spass macht.
> WoW ist zwar der Marktführer, was ja aber nicht heißt, das es auch für mich das beste Spiel ist.
> Geschmecker sind da ja auch verschieden.
> 
> Mir macht es nichts aus, wenn ein mmo nicht so "perfekt" ist. Mmo´s wachsen mit der Zeit und mir muss das Grundgerüsst des Spiels zusagen und das ist für mich bei Aion besser als bei WoW.



sowas kann ja nur von nem gladi oder sorc kommen... ahja oder cleric sry das ich den fast vergessen hab :<


----------



## Butia (20. September 2010)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Ich habe von WoW zu RoM gewechselt da ich nicht dauernt Geld ausgeben wollte und dan nur  mal kurz zwichendurch zu spielen (Kosten /onlinezeit standen in keinem guten verhältnis )
 punkt 1 :  bei RoM Zahle ich nichts um es spielen zu können    	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Punkt 2 : es bleibt mir überlassen ob ich geld investiere und wieviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 genau das sind die gründe aus denen ich gewechselt habe 
 was die grafick betrift so ist sie ganz ok auch wenn sie ab und zu mal etwas ruckelt (WE + Feiertags) wen die server voll sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 die spielweise der CHar ist in RoM zwar etwas anders als in WoW aber das hatte ich schnell raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was die anderen Mitspieler betrifft so giebt es da nicht viell unterschiede  habe ich bemerkt 





so das war es mal dazu von mir bis dann im Game


----------



## konko (20. September 2010)

Egal was die Anderen sagen, RoM kann man auch im Endcontent spielen ohne Geld auszugeben.
Ich habe 0&#8364; ins Spiel investiert und kann KvD farmen.

Und durch Anpflanzen kann man 1kk pro Woche verdienen was selbst bei teuren Dia Preisen über 60Dias sind.

Und wenn man erst einmal soweit ist Stats oder Items zu verkaufen, hat man Asche ohne Ende.
Die Events um Dalanis herumm bescheren einem auch genug Mementos um auch ohne Inis an Stats/Equip zu kommen.

Also ich gebe nix für RoM aus
Bei WoW ist das anders...


----------



## Dietrich (20. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich lad auch grade ROM runter da ich ein Spiel suche das mich zu nichts zwingt :> Wie hoch ist denn der Kaufdruck? (Bitte von erfahrenen ROM Spieler und nicht von WoW geblendeten Kinder...)
> 
> Inwieweit wird HDRO denn f2p? Hab da mal bis lvl 25 glvlt, also hab ich jetzt alle Addons nen Accunt aber kein "Abo" mehr... kann ich dann einfach meinen Account gratis reaktivieren oder wie?



Also ich spiel seit einiger Zeit nebenbei ein wenig ROM und bin kurz vor Lvl 45/45.
Als erfahren würd ich mich noch nicht bezeichnen, da ich wirklich nur gelegentlich 2-3 Stunden spiele
und mich mit vielen Spielmechaniken noch garnicht beschäftigt habe.

Das einzige wo rauf bei mir gefühlt Kaufdruck entstand war ein Mount. 
Die Laufwege sind bei einigen Quests enorm lang. Dann kommt man beim Questgeber an und darf nochmal zurück.
Die nächste Quest führt einen wieder an den Ort... 
Und Laufweg bedeutet bei ROM wirklich von einem zum anderen Ende der Karte.

Die Frage ist aber auch, was du im Spiel erreichen möchtest?
Wenn du wirklich vorne im Endgame spielen möchtest, wirst du wohl um den Kauf von Diamanten nicht rum kommen.

Wenn du nur etwas Spass für nebenbei suchst, kann man das auch ohne einen Cent auszugeben in ROM finden.

Ein Mount habe ich mir übrigens gekauft. 

Zum Thema HdRO:
KA! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## xantius (21. September 2010)

ich spiel beides

und muss sagen die tun sich nix - solange mal levelt kann man in beiden spielen viel spass haben

aber wenn du max lvl ereicht hast und was mehr spielen willst als nee normal ini (wow 5er / rom 6er)
dann musst du bei rom viel mehr aufwand betreiben

bei wow dropt 1 item - sockeln verzaubern und gut ist

bei rom dropt 1 item - und dann fängt die arbeite an, +sen stats besorgen, alles zusammen pappen, vieleicht noch "granden"
und das wird dann teuer, entweder mehrere millionen ingame gold an einen dia händler oder direkt dia´s kaufen um die nötigen itemshop gegenständen zu bekommen

das akuelle halten vom eigenen equip auf dem aktuellen kontent ist bei ROM viel aufweniger als bei WOW

aber spass kann man in beiden spielen haben, da es eh auf die leute in der gilde ankommt - wenn meine WOW gilde geschlossen AION spielen gehen würde, hätte ich da wahrscheinlich genauso viel spass wie jetzt in WOW

und ähnlich wäre es wenn die leute mit denen ich zurzeit ROM spiele nach LAST CHOAS oder sowas wechslen würden

und ganz nebenbei - da ist auch noch ein "echtes" Leben draussen vor der Tür !!!


----------



## Nightred - Die Aldor (21. September 2010)

Die Frage sollte nicht lauten warum ich RoM statt WoW spiele, sondern warum ich RoM *und *WoW spiele.
Und das liegt ganz klar daran das man in RoM halt immer wieder mal kostenlos reinschauen kann. Würde es monatl. kosten, würde ich mich für WoW entscheiden.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. September 2010)

Da Rom F2P ist kann man dort sehr gut verschiedenste Makros und Addons entwickeln und gleich testen.


----------



## hardcorewenz (22. September 2010)

ich spiele WoW wegen der Community, meinen RL Kollegen und dem perfekten PVE wie ich finde.

Dazu zock in noch Aion oder Warhammer je nach dem wo ich grade Lust drauf hab wegen dem PVP das ich in WoW stinklangweilig und nervig finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rotti08 (22. September 2010)

HorstFeratu schrieb:


> Seltsam, bis jetzt MUSSTE ich kein Geld ausgeben......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bis du irgendwann diamanten benötigst und welche kaufst, und sag nun bitte nicht das du nie welche benötigen wirst.spätestens wenn du ein reittier benötigst etc sprichst du anders.


----------



## nolove (23. September 2010)

naja also des mit der kohle muss ich sagen is wenne wirklich was basteln willst mehr rucksack oder eben reittier brauchs bei RoM echt teurer als bei WoW allerdings bin ich einer der auch immer ma 2-3 wochen pause oder nur ma am WE zocken will und da is mir für 4-8 tage 13eus einfach zu teuer... 
und zum anderen muss ich sagen hab ich noch kein problem gehabt ma ne gruppe für die grossen zu finden auf scabtha, als gelegenheitsspieler bist bei WoW als begleitung einfach unintressant solang de nicht wenigstens die 60 voll hast... oder ich bin einfach zu doof die richtigen leut am server zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qataqo (23. September 2010)

rom ist das emetikum unter den mmos zumindest was die absicht des publishers angeht im verhältnis zur gebotenen qualität. ich kann nur jedem raten wenn euch mal schlecht ist nach ner party oder ihr was falsches gegessen habt denkt einfach an dieses produkt und spätestens nach 2 minuten gehts euch wieder besser.. dann ist alles draussen


----------



## Daddelprinz (23. September 2010)

ROM ist für mich keine Alternative zu WoW. Die Kindergrafik ist wirklich grausig. Vom Gameplay ganz zu schweigen. Dafür, dass es free to play ist, kann man nix gegen sagen. Abgesehen vom Itemshop, den ich für Geldmacherei halte. AION habe ich mehrere Wochen getestet, bin dann aber nur noch gefrustet gewesen von der elendig schlechten Performance. Jo ich weiß, mit nem High End PC wär mir das nicht passiert. Aber AION ist mir auch zu "asiatisch". Ich mag es einfach nicht, wenn da Assassinen Sissis (Hochzeitskleid Style) rumrennen und alles so kunterbund und kindisch ist. Und dann noch dieses Kaugummi Leveling. Da pennt man fast bei ein. Die Community ist auch nicht sonderlich toll und erinnert schon ein wenig an WoW. Man merkt es schon, dass viele WoW Spieler auch AION spielen (Ausdrucksweise in den Chat Channels). WAR find ich als WoW Alternative eigentlich richtig gut. Schön erwachsener Grafikstil, sehr wenig Poser und Kinder im Spiel. Leider hapert es etwas an der Langzeitmotivation.


----------



## Steve Coal (23. September 2010)

Als im Buffed Magazin die DVD mit RoM drin lag und ich ein par Artikel gelesen hatte dachte ich mir probier ich doch RoM mal aus, sieht ähnlich aus wie WoW, spielt sich angeblich wie WoW, warum also Kohle für WoW zahlen.
Ich hab dann ca 4 Wochen gespielt, aber irgendwann hats mich dann wieder zu WoW zurücl getrieben. Warum also wurde nichts aus RoM statt WoW?

Der erste Hauptgrund war, dass ich einfach viel zu oft auf Situationen erlebt hab wo es sinngemäß hieß "Hier kannst du ewig spielen bis du das Zeil erreichst, oder du gibst Kohle dafür aus."
Anfangs war das nicht so schlimm, die Leute aus meiner WoW Gilde die mit mir RoM angefangt hatten wollten wie ich auch kein geld ausgeben, also haben wir "normal" weiter gespielt.
Aber je länger wir gespielt hatten und je mehr andere Spieler uns mit kaufbaren Sachen über den Weg liefen, um so mehr hat mich das genervt.

Der zweite Hauptgrund war, dass mir meine damalige Gilde irgendwann beim spielen gefehlt hatte. Bei RoM wollte sich einfach nicht das nette angenehme Miteinander einstellen was ich bis kurz vorher noch 
in meiner Gilde in WoW hatte. Irgendwie hatte ich damals richtig Glück als ich mit WoW angefangen hatte, ich war nach 3 Tagen in einer großen Gilde und das hat mir einfach gefehlt.

Der dritte Grund war dann dass mir das Spiel in manchen Situationen einfach billig vorkarm. Das ist ein rein subjektives Empfinden, ich kann mittlerweile auch gar nicht mehr genau sagen was das war, aber ich hatte
damals einfach zu oft den Gedanken "Mensch man merkt halt doch dass das ein ftp-Spiel ist." 

Um die Frage zu beantworten die eingangs gestellt wurde, ich habe RoM gespielt weil ich es als Alternative zu WoW ausprobieren wollte. Nicht weil ich WoW irgendwie gehasst hätte, einfach weil es mich interessiert hat.
Hat kurze Zeit Spaß gemacht, aber nach kurzer Zeit wurde klar, da werd ich nicht alt. Das gleiche Schicksal hat bei mir auch WAR, AOC und STO ereilt. Sie hatten ihre Chance, aber wahrscheinlich bin ich zu eingesessen in WoW.


----------



## HorstFeratu (23. September 2010)

rotti08 schrieb:


> bis du irgendwann diamanten benötigst und welche kaufst, und sag nun bitte nicht das du nie welche benötigen wirst.spätestens wenn du ein reittier benötigst etc sprichst du anders.





HorstFeratu schrieb:


> ... MUSSTE ...


Bitte genau lesen. Ich MUSSTE kein Geld ausgeben.
Und ja, ich HABE Geld ausgegeben, weil ich mir z.B. ein Reittier gekauft habe. 
Das kostet ca. 10 Euro - dafür bekommt man nichtmal/nur selten ein halbwegs vernünftiges "Old School-Spiel" auf dem Grabbeltisch.

Rom KANN man spielen, ohne Geld auszugeben - bei Wow MUSS man Geld ausgeben. (Und das ist auch meine generelle Aussage, bezogen auf das Thema.)


----------



## Qataqo (24. September 2010)

ich spiele momentan überhaupt kein mmo und deine beleidigung solltest du löschen oder es tut ein admin. sicher scharfe worte von mir aber letzten endes sinnvoller inhalt, warum f2p nur weils nix kostet? und auf qualität ganz verzichten... und das man etwas gegen hartz4 empfänger sagt sollte für jeden steuerzahler ein bürgerrecht sein.. zumindest bei hartzern die nicht wollen


----------



## Shaxul (24. September 2010)

Qataqo schrieb:


> ich spiele momentan überhaupt kein mmo und deine beleidigung solltest du löschen oder es tut ein admin. sicher scharfe worte von mir aber letzten endes sinnvoller inhalt, warum f2p nur weils nix kostet? und auf qualität ganz verzichten... und das man etwas gegen hartz4 empfänger sagt sollte für jeden steuerzahler ein bürgerrecht sein.. zumindest bei hartzern die nicht wollen



Hauptsache du hast vormittags Zeit, in einem PC-Spiele-Forum zu surfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soviel zum Thema "Arbeitsmoral"


----------



## Dietrich (24. September 2010)

Qataqo schrieb:


> ich spiele momentan überhaupt kein mmo und deine beleidigung solltest du löschen oder es tut ein admin. sicher scharfe worte von mir aber letzten endes sinnvoller inhalt, warum f2p nur weils nix kostet? und auf qualität ganz verzichten... und das man etwas gegen hartz4 empfänger sagt sollte für jeden steuerzahler ein bürgerrecht sein.. zumindest bei hartzern die nicht wollen



Nett das DU mit dem Admin drohst. Du hast doch mit den Beleidigungen angefangen!
Aber das verstehen Menschen wie du leider nicht.


----------



## Terlian (24. September 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Hauptsache du hast vormittags Zeit, in einem PC-Spiele-Forum zu surfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt auch Menschen, die zu der Zeit von ihrer Arbeit nach Hause kommen, sich einen Tee machen, den PC einschalten, ihre eMails durch gehen, ein wenig in den Foren lesen und sich dann ins Bett verziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht jeder kann sich seine Arbeitszeiten aussuchen, daher nicht immer von sich auf andere schließen.

Wobei es auch Menschen gibt, die am PC arbeiten und daher nebenbei auch im Internet sein dürfen oder vielleicht sogar müssen, und da kann man in der Frühstückspause auch neben dem Butterbrot und dem Kaffee ein wenig in Foren rum flitzen... sofern der Arbeitgeber es erlaubt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten, man spielt es oder lässt es sein, fertig.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. September 2010)

Da der Thread anscheinend nur noch Flames anzieht und hier einige nicht diskutieren können ohne ausfallend zu werden, mache ich hier zu.


----------

